

Current status of Fukushima Daiichi Reactors (kept updated) - albertsun
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704261504576205033202931822.html

======
swampplanet
very good site explaining what happened:

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/energy/nuclear/explainer-...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/energy/nuclear/explainer-what-went-wrong-in-japans-nuclear-reactors)

